# 很是



## Sanchuan

昨天我读到这个帖子上，坛友SimonTsai提出了一个有意思的英中翻译，原本有he is worried，中译本却是“他很是担心”。

我不知道要怎么理解“很是”的是。如果说“是很担心”，是这个字的作用就是表示强调、让步等等，但“很是担心”里的是呢？该不会是一样吗？Simon说自己没写错。就算这个用法没有问题，那“非常/相当/……+是+形容词”等结构也可以吗？含义是？感觉太奇怪了，希望大家多多指教！


----------



## SuperXW

根据这个线上词典，“很是”意为“相当、十分、异常”。
http://www.cihai123.com/cidian/1165875.html
这种用法在口语中比较常见。

注意，词典下方给出了“很对”及《老残游记》的用法，和Simon的用法不同，是另一种用法。


----------



## Sanchuan

噢，我明白了，谢谢SuperXW。“很是”的是不当作一种结构助词，而只是“很是”的词尾罢了。我以前怎么没注意啊！


----------



## skating-in-bc

很是 = 極為
很 = 極
是 (e.g., 好是高興, 甚是敬畏) = 為 (e.g., 大為惱火, 極為憤怒) ==> "是" (like "為") 附於單音副詞後，表示程度、範圍的加深或擴大。It is an intensifying suffix added at the end of a monosyllabic degree adverb (e.g., 很, 好, 甚, 極).


----------



## Sanchuan

多谢你scating-in-bc，帮我弄懂“很是”的词法到底是什么样子。我虽然对为、是、然这样的词尾不太简单，可是还没注意到其中有一个与很字也可以连用。也许没有其他双音副词常见，因此我很是不熟悉！


----------



## SuperXW

Sanchuan said:


> “很是”的是不当作一种结构助词，而只是“很是”的词尾罢了。





Sanchuan said:


> 我虽然对为、是、然这样的词尾不太简单……


虽然你理解了，但我觉得，你说它们是“词尾”，好像不太对。汉语语法中应该没有你说的“词尾”概念。“为、是”我们不会当作“词尾”。
“然”字就更加无关了。


----------



## hx1997

SuperXW said:


> 汉语语法中应该没有你说的“词尾”概念。


是有的，我记得在王力哪本书里看到过，比如“石子”的“子”就是词尾，是从本义“婴儿”衍生而来的小称后缀。至于“然”，Sanchuan说的可能是表示“……的样子”那种“然”？


----------



## Sanchuan

SuperXW said:


> 你说它们是“词尾”，好像不太对。汉语语法中应该没有你说的“词尾”概念。


哼，你这个结论不是主观的解读吗？辩论定义最终取决于语法理论，就是学术工作吧

要说定义的话，除了词尾、后缀以外，又有什么好说法？请问，“他很(是)担心”的是字或者“这家商店局面虽(然)不大货色倒齐全”的然字，你怎么称呼？怎么理解呢？



SuperXW said:


> “然”字就更加无关了。





hx1997 said:


> 至于“然”，Sanchuan说的可能是表示“……的样子”那种“然”？


根据不同的词典，为、然这两个词条都包括“是、如此、这样”的释义，都包括“词缀”(Cross-Straits dic)或者“词尾”(Zdic)的定义。


----------



## hx1997

Sanchuan said:


> 请问，“他很(是)担心”的是字或者“这家商店局面虽(然)不大货色倒齐全”的然字，你怎么称呼？


我想学术上可能的确把这类字归为词尾/后缀，但是对于普通母语者来说，它们就只是“字”，较少有人会用屈折语/黏着语里常见的词缀这套东西来看待它们。


----------



## skating-in-bc

我是想你  ==> 是 (adverb) = 的確 'indeed'.
我總是想你  ==> "總是" (always) 構成一個詞.

他是很擔心 = 他的確很擔心
他很是擔心 = 他非常擔心 => "很是" (very, extremely) 構成一個詞.

"總是" 的 "是" = "很是" 的 "是"


----------



## SuperXW

Sanchuan said:


> 哼，你这个结论不是主观的解读吗？辩论定义最终取决于语法理论，就是学术工作吧
> 
> 要说定义的话，除了词尾、后缀以外，又有什么好说法？请问，“他很(是)担心”的是字或者“这家商店局面*虽(然)*不大货色倒齐全”的然字，你怎么称呼？怎么理解呢？
> 
> 根据不同的词典，为、然这两个词条……都包括“词缀”(Cross-Straits dic)或者“词尾”(Zdic)的定义。


我们讨论语言，总得用大家公认的定义去讨论。不然大家就无法准确理解了。
根据你提供的字典，“然”确实有用作“词尾”。我之前以为没有这种说法，抱歉。
因为“然”的用途太多，仅作连词时，就有“虽然although”“然而but”“然后then”等含义，我没想到你说的意思。
而且，当时我感觉，你说“虽然”的“然”字是“词尾”，那为什么我不可以声称“虽然”才是完整的词，“虽”只是“简写 abbreviation”呢？
结果，你引的词典验证了我的想法：


> *然 详细解释*
> ◎ 然 rán
> *连
> (2) 虽然。表示让步关系 [although]。*
> 如:然是(虽然);然虽(虽然)
> *助
> (1) 用作形容词或副词的词尾，表示状态，有“如”的意义*
> 庞然大物也。——唐· 柳宗元《三戒》
> 康肃忿然曰。—— 宋· 欧阳修《卖油翁》
> 又如:突然;斐然;欣然;惠然;贸然;蔚然





> *然 國語辭典
> 連
> 雖。*
> 《董西廂·卷八》：「師言然善，奈處凡浮，遭此屈辱，不能無恨。」
> *助
> 形容詞或副詞詞尾。*
> 如：「斐然」、「赫然」、「恍然」。
> 《詩經·邶風·終風》：「終風且霾，惠然肯來。」


两个来源，*都明确地将作连词的“虽然”，和助词的“词尾”，分开了*。
即：
1. “然”可以独立表示“虽然”。
2. “然”不是“虽然”的词尾。
特别注意这里，很有意思，


> (2) 虽然。表示让步关系 [although]。
> *如:然是(虽然);然虽(虽然)*


“然是”“然虽”也表示“虽然”，哪个字是词尾？
再比如“然”，也可以表示“然而”，那“而”又成了“词尾”？“而是”的“是”又成了词尾？
通常不会这样分析。
汉语的构词法和英语不同，有很多“二字词”，两字间未必有“偏正关系”，即很难说一个字是另一个字的“词头”或“词尾”。
至于“是”“为”，词典里则完全没有出现“尾”“缀”。

我写上面这些，并不是坚决反对你把它们和“词尾”“后缀”类比，只是从母语者的认知出发，提一下你把这几个统归“词尾”，并不是众所周知的定义。


----------



## skating-in-bc

SuperXW said:


> 然虽(虽然)


雖然 is a synonymous compound (in which one part is a synonym of the other).
雖然 = 然雖; 雖 = 然


skating-in-bc said:


> 他是很擔心 = 他的確很擔心
> 他很是擔心 = 他非常擔心


很是 ≠ 是很; 是 ≠ 很.
很是 is not a synonymous compound.


skating-in-bc said:


> "總是" 的 "是" = "很是" 的 "是"


容我先談 "總是" 的 "是":

當時, 我是怒上心頭, 理智被情緒給淹沒了 ==> "是" functions as a linking verb, 表示狀態 (e.g, "怒上心頭" 這個情緒狀態) 存在的事實.
他總是歡喜 (He _is_ always happy); 我老是憤怒 (I _am_ always angry) ==> 語法上, "是" 可看為 linking verb, 表示狀態 (e.g., "歡喜" 的狀態 the state of being happy; "憤怒" 的狀態 the state of being angry) 存在的事實. 可是, 語音上 "總是/老是" 連在一起, 不可分開, 必須是一個單位:
你總|是笑; 她老|是哭 
你|總是|笑; 她|老是|哭 

換句話說, "是" (as in 總是, 老是) 語法上像獨立個體的 free morpheme (e.g., 'be''), 語音上卻附著於前詞 (e.g., 總, 老) 之後, 不可分開, 所以, 我們可以說: "是" 乃充當 "*附著語素*" (clitic) 的*助詞*.  Wikipedia--Grammatical Particles, 維基百科--"助詞" 定義: 助詞用來 (1) 表達語法範疇 (grammatical categories; 如: 否定、語氣、時態、格)，或者 (2) 充當*附著語素* (clitics), 或者 (3) 充當填充詞 (fillers or discourse markers).

故事還沒完!! 語言不斷改變, 動詞(verb)發展成助詞(particle)只是早先的第一步, 現在更發展成*後綴*(suffix):
我說話, 你總(是)插嘴! ==> "是", 無義.
你老(是)扯我衣服幹什麼? ==> "是", 無義.
這個 "是" 乃無義後綴, 如 "椅子" 就是 "椅", "桌子" 就是 "桌", "子" 基本上無義.  功能上就是多了個音節, 讓聽話者更容易懂. 多個音節就像拉長或停頓, 有時會有強調的效果. "你總是插嘴" 比 "你總插嘴" 稍微較有強調的效果.

所以, 說 "是" 是助詞也對, 說它是後綴也行, 立場不同而已. 之前我提到 "很是 = 極為", 站在傳統漢語語法的立場, "為" 是助詞:
《國語辭典.為》助詞, 表示程度或範圍的廣大，無義。如：「大為高興」、「甚為重要」。


----------



## SuperXW

skating-in-bc said:


> 雖然 is a synonymous compound (in which one part is a synonym of the other).
> 雖然 = 然雖; 雖 = 然
> ……
> 所以, 說 "是" 是助詞也對, 說它是後綴也行, 立場不同而已. 之前我提到 "很是 = 極為", 站在傳統漢語語法的立場, "為" 是助詞:
> 《國語辭典.為》助詞, 表示程度或範圍的廣大，無義。如：「大為高興」、「甚為重要」。


到位！也可以说是"虚词"吧。


----------



## skating-in-bc

SuperXW said:


> "虚词"


"虛化"(grammaticalization)到最後, 就成了詞綴。稍早或傳統(conventional)的 "adverb + 是", 均受 "是" 這個字的語法約束, 後面只能接名詞或形容詞 (包括表示狀態的分詞 participles). For example,

唐.王昌齡《從軍行》琵琶起舞換新聲, 總是關山舊別情。==> "關山舊別情" 是名詞。
元.無名氏《劉弘嫁婢》老先生說的那言語，甚是好的當也呵。==> "好的當也呵" 是形容詞。
元.馬致遠《青衫淚》這門衣食好是低微。==> "低微" 是形容詞。
明.施耐庵《水滸傳》連日飲宴, 甚是快樂。==> "快樂" 是形容詞。
清《官話指南》你幹事老是這麼忙忙叨叨的。==> "這麼忙忙叨叨的" 是形容詞。
他總是面帶微笑 (He is always smiling) ==> 保持 "面帶微笑" (smiling) 的表情狀態。

即使後接動詞, 也是"狀態化"的詮釋:
清.吴敬梓《儒林外史》老師前日口氣, 甚是敬他 (Your tone the other day was very respectful to him)。==> "口氣" 展示 "敬他" 的態度(狀態)。
清.李寶嘉《文明小史》撫憲亦很是喜歡 (The imperial inspector was also very happy about it), 極讚他辦事能幹 ==> "喜歡" (happy) 的狀態。

民國以後, 冒出了後接動詞表示動作的例子。For instance,
求学网: "他总(是)嘲笑我的建议" (He always laughs at my suggestions) ==> "嘲笑" ('to laugh at') 是動作。
造句网: "当他得知, 道家的二十八星宿比西方的星期诞生的还要早时, 很(是)赞叹道文化的博大精深" ==> "讚歎" (稱讚歎賞 'to gasp and praise') 是動作。

"X是 + 動作" 的 "是" 已失去語法上的機制, 真正成為一個無義後綴。 能不能登大雅之堂 (e.g., 被字典收錄), 或許還有些爭議, 可能還得等些日子。


----------

